

Aerospace Engineer wants to own Australia's Subscription Service Space - matbeeche
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2013/07/owning-australias-subscription-service-space/

======
willdaybleagain
I have many good things to say about the people behind this particular project
(they work at the web dev firm I run).

